# FRANCE tour on Grande Randonnées or other long distance trails?



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, does anyone have information on trails on which I could do a multi-day point to point off-road tour? It is legal to ride on most Grande Randonnées but not all of them or all parts of them are rideable. I wish I could find a website dedicated to this! Thanks for any help!


----------



## annoying crack (Jan 15, 2010)

How far (or how long) would you like to ride? I think pretty much most GR trails are open for bikes but realize that they might have alot of hike-a-bike in them. 
Better options might be the Grand traversées for bikes. There are a bunch of them and are designed for mountainbike touring. 
What area are you looking at?


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for helping me! I hadn't heard of the Grand traversées. Do you have a link to info about them? After an online search I'm coming up only with commercial websites. The best so far is: Move Your Alps - Découvrez les Alpes à pied, à vélo, à VTT, en vélo électrique.... But their English translation is slow and my French is bad so not really understanding. I'd like to see a map of them at least. Maybe someone's blog about their experience riding one.

I am open about where to go. Not interested in totally flat areas or really high elevation. Just want to ride on a trail for several days (5 - 7) with minimum hike-a-bike. Some of that is fine though!


----------



## annoying crack (Jan 15, 2010)

here are some examples:

grandes traversees du jura: (Jura mountains, border between France and Switserland)
Grandes Traversées du Jura (GTJ):&#32La GTJ à VTT

grandes traversees des Vosges (Vosges mountains, border between France and Germany)
CROSSING THE VOSGES ON MOUNTAIN BIKE : Introduction

Both come pretty close together and can be linked up with a bit of road riding (or getting a more detailed map and ride offroad). I've ridden both in the past and they might be what you are looking for. Not too technical, so minimal hiking.

There are almost 10 of those MARKED long distance mountainbiking trails in France.


----------

